# whos next?



## genies girl

hi i know there was a thread on this some time ago but i think there are lots of new ladies who have joined so i was just wondering if we could make a new twin due date list?:thumbup


DATES LIST ON PAGE TWO OF THIS THREAD


----------



## okciv

Great idea - can it be a sticky so it doesn't get lost?


----------



## Bumber

Great idea!


----------



## okciv

Shall we all just post our dates on here then hope it can be turned into a sticky?


----------



## ViolaPlayer

Silly question - which due date do you use? 40 week?


----------



## genies girl

yes 40 week unless you been given a sooner one?

How do we make it sticky? Any help mods?


----------



## Laura2919

Oooo I keep checking back to see who is next but I am confused.. Lol..


----------



## ViolaPlayer

I usually use the 40 weeks and if it matters, I let people know that twins are usually born sooner.

40 week EDD - February 5, 2011


----------



## EllaS

good idea. 

40 week EDD March 16, 2011


----------



## okciv

EDD 30th Dec 2010 
but I will have a section at 37 weeks (10th Dec 2010?)

I'm having identical girls as well :pink: :pink:


----------



## FatKat

Great Idea!!

EDD 22nd Dec with non identical boys :blue::blue:


----------



## Jessa

EDD November 24 with triplets (2 girls, 1 boy -- all fraternal)

Average gestation for triplets is 32/33 weeks (I'm already measuring full term) and my doctor's would be thrilled if I made it to the middle/end of September.


----------



## Laura2919

Jessa said:


> EDD November 24 with triplets (2 girls, 1 boy -- all fraternal)
> 
> Average gestation for triplets is 32/33 weeks (I'm already measuring full term) and my doctor's would be thrilled if I made it to the middle/end of September.

I cant believe how quick that has gone.. I remember when you posted to say you was expecting the triplets and now your 25 weeks..


----------



## genies girl

well im edd 29th sept 

sorry i dont know how to list these properly


----------



## Sparklegirl

@ genies girl here is how to keep it all updated :thumbup: , go to ur very 1st post on this thread, click edit then put everybodies dates in, then click save.... & u can do this everytime u need to update. but u will be the only 1 who can update it ofcourse coz its on ur post.

Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*List of Multiple Due Dates* :flower:



Twins - *30th Oct 2010 *:pink: :pink:

Mrs R - *5th Nov *:pink: :blue:

Anna stesia - *15th Nov 2010* :blue: :blue:

Loulou - *26th Nov 2010 *:blue: :blue:

Nut shake - *17th Dec 2010* :pink: :blue:

Fat Kat - *22nd Dec 2010* :blue: :blue:

Msucollin - *26th Jan 2011 *:baby: :baby:

mommytobe1 - *24th Jan 2011 *:blue: :blue:

Aftereight - *29th Jan 2011* :pink: :pink:

MrsR32 - *31st Jan 2011 * :blue: :blue:

Chan8180 - *2nd Feb 2011 *:blue: :blue:

ViolaPlayer - *5th Feb 2011* :baby: :baby:

Mea - *16th March 2011* :blue: :pink:

Rainbowgift - *21 March 2011* :baby: :baby:

HCB - *30th March 2011* :baby: :baby: 

DawnMN26 - *April 2011* :baby: :baby:

Tasha360 - *1st April 2011 * :blue: :pink:


@ genies, I was bored so i did it :blush:,i hope you dont mind u can make another if u want or i can just keep it up to date for you ladies. :flower: or can just copy and paste it when u do the edit :winkwink:

@Viola, Bumper & Ella i didnt put genders with coz it doesnt say on here...

I hope u like it :kiss:


----------



## EllaS

Thanks, thats great. Im too early to know genders and OH doesn't want to find out, he feels very strongly about this so hopefully i can hold out! But since there are two, do you think it makes more sense to find out, so you can organise more? Im only 21 and these are my first so we're starting from scratch although we have already been offered quite a lot of stuff....


----------



## Bumber

Ours are Two girls!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Bumber said:


> Ours are Two girls!

ok wil correct it :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

EDD 17th Dec (that's 40 weeks) with fraternal boy and girl twins xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Nut_Shake said:


> EDD 17th Dec (that's 40 weeks) with fraternal boy and girl twins xx

its updated :thumbup:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Oh, I wanna play.

EDD 28 September. We're told I'm expecting a boy and a girl... but I'll believe it when they are born.


----------



## JynxPhD

EDD October 16, 2010 with boy/girl twins

I'm not too sure about the girl though, I think it's secretly a boy.


----------



## Sparklegirl

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Oh, I wanna play.
> 
> EDD 28 September. We're told I'm expecting a boy and a girl... but I'll believe it when they are born.

ok ur done


----------



## Sparklegirl

JynxPhD said:


> EDD October 16, 2010 with boy/girl twins
> 
> I'm not too sure about the girl though, I think it's secretly a boy.

ok ur on the wall


----------



## genies girl

thanks sparkle girl i dont mind at all your doing a great job! 

I am livid we are due pretty much at the same time, not long now xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

genies girl said:


> thanks sparkle girl i dont mind at all your doing a great job!
> 
> I am livid we are due pretty much at the same time, not long now xx

I know :happydance: And taking into consideration we're not going full term, it means less than six weeks left


----------



## genies girl

bump


----------



## Sparklegirl

come on ladies, lets add ur EDD to the wall of multiple :baby:


----------



## Sparklegirl

just let us know when u EDD is of babies & genders(optional) & i will add u to the wall on pg 2!!!


----------



## loulou1983

can you add me please? My 40 week due date is 26th November and having :blue: :blue:


----------



## Sparklegirl

loulou1983 said:


> can you add me please? My 40 week due date is 26th November and having :blue: :blue:

 u r on the wall of multiple due dates :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowGift

Hi, I'm new here. Pregnant with twins and due on March 21, 2011. :flower:


----------



## Sparklegirl

RainbowGift said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Pregnant with twins and due on March 21, 2011. :flower:

hi & welcome, will add u to the wall of fame...


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi im due boy/girl twins 28/10/10 please add me :) xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi im due boy/girl twins 28/10/10 please add me :) xx


ur on the wall :flower:


----------



## DawnMN26

hello
new to this
just found out today i'm having twins, due date april 2011
i have a longgggggggg way don't i! haha


----------



## Sparklegirl

DawnMN26 said:


> hello
> new to this
> just found out today i'm having twins, due date april 2011
> i have a longgggggggg way don't i! haha

:yipee: u found it will add u to the wall :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Ladies the wall is growing :thumbup: just like ur bumps :haha:


----------



## anna stesia

Please add me expecting 2 boys :blue::blue: due date 15th Novermber 2010 Thank you


----------



## Sparklegirl

anna stesia said:


> Please add me expecting 2 boys :blue::blue: due date 15th Novermber 2010 Thank you

ur on :thumbup:


----------



## Aftereight

Please can you add me too, I'm due on 29/01/11 (40 week due date), the consultant didn't want to commit to a gender on my 16 week ultrascan yesterday though :p


----------



## Sparklegirl

Aftereight said:


> Please can you add me too, I'm due on 29/01/11 (40 week due date), the consultant didn't want to commit to a gender on my 16 week ultrascan yesterday though :p

ur up :thumbup: are u having twins or triplets??? i.ve put it as twins though :blush:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Ladies can you plse let me know when/ if ur dates change so that we can keep the wall up to date


----------



## Laura2919

Aftereight said:


> Please can you add me too, I'm due on 29/01/11 (40 week due date), the consultant didn't want to commit to a gender on my 16 week ultrascan yesterday though :p

Ahhh thats my twins birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## Aftereight

Aww thats lovely Laura2919 :) 

I'm expecting twins also.


----------



## msucollin

Can you please add me too? I just found this site and it's great! Our 40wk date is 01/26/11 with twins.


----------



## Sparklegirl

msucollin said:


> Can you please add me too? I just found this site and it's great! Our 40wk date is 01/26/11 with twins.

ur on & welcome to bnb :flower:


----------



## twins

My edd at 40 weeks is 30th oct, am having identical girls.


----------



## Sparklegirl

twins said:


> My edd at 40 weeks is 30th oct, am having identical girls.

ur up on the wall :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Bumper has 1 week to go ladies :happydance:


----------



## genies girl

keeping an eye out for you Bumper good luck x


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Hey Ladies, how r u all doing? Bumper, where r u? 
Just wondering if anybody heard anything from bumper, she should have had her babies yesterday according to page 2....*


----------



## MrsR32

Hi, can you add me please? I'm due 31st Jan with fraternal twin boys. Thanks x


----------



## Sparklegirl

MrsR32 said:


> Hi, can you add me please? I'm due 31st Jan with fraternal twin boys. Thanks x

ur on the wall :flower:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey Ladies how are you all doing, hope those bumps are growing beautifully..

@EllaS sorry about ur little angel, will keep u in my prayers :flower:


@ Bumper, I AM LIVID, Genies girl, JynxPHD a HUGE CONGRATS


----------



## Mea

HI
Could you add me on to the list please i am due 16th March, cant wait to find out what i am having on 25th October!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Mea said:


> HI
> Could you add me on to the list please i am due 16th March, cant wait to find out what i am having on 25th October!!

ur on the wall of fame :thumbup:


----------



## chan8180

Hi im due 2 Feb two fraternal twin boys. Getting so big already god knows what ill be like in 4 months time!


----------



## Sparklegirl

chan8180 said:


> Hi im due 2 Feb two fraternal twin boys. Getting so big already god knows what ill be like in 4 months time!

ur on the wall :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs R

How did I miss this?? I'm due b/g twins on 5th Nov. Know I won't make it anywhere near that date there but's what they tell me lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

Mrs R said:


> How did I miss this?? I'm due b/g twins on 5th Nov. Know I won't make it anywhere near that date there but's what they tell me lol

ur on :thumbup:


----------



## mommytobe1

EDD with identical boys - January 24, 2011


----------



## Aftereight

Please can you update my entry, looks like I'm expecting two little girls. :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Aftereight said:


> Please can you update my entry, looks like I'm expecting two little girls. :)

its corrected :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

mommytobe1 said:
 

> EDD with identical boys - January 24, 2011

ur up :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

any new twin pregnancies???


----------



## Laura2919

Ooooohhh lots of little babies coming soon!


----------



## Tasha360

Im due on April 1st, dont know sex yet but they're non identical xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Tasha360 said:


> Im due on April 1st, dont know sex yet but they're non identical xx

ur on the wall:thumbup:


----------



## HCB

We have just found out that we're expecting identical twins. Don't know what sex they are yet but the due date is 30th March 2011.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

am i next??? im due 28th oct.....but should be induced soon....im 36 weeks x


----------



## Sparklegirl

HCB said:


> We have just found out that we're expecting identical twins. Don't know what sex they are yet but the due date is 30th March 2011.



congrats, ur on the wall


----------



## Sparklegirl

Dancingkaty1 said:


> am i next??? im due 28th oct.....but should be induced soon....im 36 weeks x


*Yes ur next, u & babies r in my prayers  go get em *


----------



## Jessa

Sparklegirl said:


> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> am i next??? im due 28th oct.....but should be induced soon....im 36 weeks x
> 
> 
> *Yes ur next, u & babies r in my prayers  go get em *Click to expand...

I don't think I'll be that far behind you. I'm 32w3d with triplets. I'm technically not due until November 24th, but 32 weeks it the average gestation for triplets so I could go at any time. They won't let me go past 36/37 weeks at the VERY latest. 

Good luck! Do you know yet when they're going to induce you?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Jessa said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> am i next??? im due 28th oct.....but should be induced soon....im 36 weeks x
> 
> 
> *Yes ur next, u & babies r in my prayers  go get em *Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'll be that far behind you. I'm 32w3d with triplets. I'm technically not due until November 24th, but 32 weeks it the average gestation for triplets so I could go at any time. They won't let me go past 36/37 weeks at the VERY latest.
> 
> Good luck! Do you know yet when they're going to induce you?Click to expand...

hi and huge congratulations on your triplets...ur doing so well to get to 32 weeks....my friend has triplets & she was in hospital from bout 25 weeks & finally had them at 32 weeks. They were in scbu for 6 weeks & have no problems at all!!! :) bouncing 8 year olds now lol!!!

I was originally told they would induce me at 37 weeks, which would of been this week!!....but when i last saw my consultant he was very happy with their growth etc & said he wants to leave me til 38/39 weeks. I see him again this coming tuesday so will hopefully get a date at least on when they will induce me....something to aim for if you know what i mean...its bloody hard work carrying more than 1 isnt it & ive kind of had enough now! 

xx


----------



## FatKat

I have hopes pinned on 38 weeks so that I'm home and settled for Christmas :haha:


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi can you add me to the list, im due fraternal twins.Ill be 37 weeks on the 5th of november, they said they wont let me go past that date due to Obstetric Cholestatis


----------



## Dancingkaty1

just got my induction date!!!! next sat...16th oct. :) the girl weighs approx 4lbs 11 & the boy is approx 5lb 13.....lets hope they increase their weight over the next 11 days altho my consultant seems really happy with what they are now & says they shouldnt need any help in breathing etc. He said the girl is completely engaged 'down to my knees' were his words lol & she should 'come out like the clappers' seeing as ive already got a daughter who is almost 5 yrs old. boys head is right by girls head so my consultant is optimstic that he should be delivered without any problems and almost immediately :) im having a mobile epidural incase the boy misbehaves lol.....


cant believe after all this time im going to have my twinnies hopefully in the next 12 days!!! x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! I hope the last few days go by quickly for you! :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

Dancingkaty1 said:


> just got my induction date!!!! next sat...16th oct. :) the girl weighs approx 4lbs 11 & the boy is approx 5lb 13.....lets hope they increase their weight over the next 11 days altho my consultant seems really happy with what they are now & says they shouldnt need any help in breathing etc. He said the girl is completely engaged 'down to my knees' were his words lol & she should 'come out like the clappers' seeing as ive already got a daughter who is almost 5 yrs old. boys head is right by girls head so my consultant is optimstic that he should be delivered without any problems and almost immediately :) im having a mobile epidural incase the boy misbehaves lol.....
> 
> 
> cant believe after all this time im going to have my twinnies hopefully in the next 12 days!!! x



Yey! How exciting. What gestation are you now DK? You twinnies are perfect weights, and theoretically should swim out easily :haha: Both head down, one engaged and previous baby, I have a feeling you'll deliver them with relative ease - much love and keep us posted. So excited :happydance:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

lizziedripping said:


> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> just got my induction date!!!! next sat...16th oct. :) the girl weighs approx 4lbs 11 & the boy is approx 5lb 13.....lets hope they increase their weight over the next 11 days altho my consultant seems really happy with what they are now & says they shouldnt need any help in breathing etc. He said the girl is completely engaged 'down to my knees' were his words lol & she should 'come out like the clappers' seeing as ive already got a daughter who is almost 5 yrs old. boys head is right by girls head so my consultant is optimstic that he should be delivered without any problems and almost immediately :) im having a mobile epidural incase the boy misbehaves lol.....
> 
> 
> cant believe after all this time im going to have my twinnies hopefully in the next 12 days!!! x
> 
> 
> 
> Yey! How exciting. What gestation are you now DK? You twinnies are perfect weights, and theoretically should swim out easily :haha: Both head down, one engaged and previous baby, I have a feeling you'll deliver them with relative ease - much love and keep us posted. So excited :happydance:Click to expand...

thank you....im 36+5 today...so will be 38+2 by the 16th....lets hope ur right & i do deliver them with relative ease....id be sooo proud of myself if i gave birth to them both naturally x


----------



## Sparklegirl

*A huge CONGRATS to Jesse, she had her triplets 10.10.10, on her birthday too!!!!*


p.s sorry i know its a lil late, any new updates???


----------



## Jessa

Thanks! :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

bump


----------



## Dancingkaty1

ive had my twinnies!!! girl/boy were born naturally on 15th oct 2010 both so perfect, Madeleine weighed 5lb 2oz followed by Hayden 19 mins later who was 6lb 7oz. I was due to be induced on the 16th but they decided to arrive a day early he he...i was 38+1.....Good luck to whoever is next....such a great experience & i love have them both here :) xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

dancingkaty1 said:


> ive had my twinnies!!! Girl/boy were born naturally on 15th oct 2010 both so perfect, madeleine weighed 5lb 2oz followed by hayden 19 mins later who was 6lb 7oz. I was due to be induced on the 16th but they decided to arrive a day early he he...i was 38+1.....good luck to whoever is next....such a great experience & i love have them both here :) xx

congrats sweety !!!!


----------



## Mea

Hi
Found out what we are having today, please could you give me some storks carrying a blue and a pink baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## okciv

Please take me off this list as my girls came early x


----------



## Sparklegirl

okciv said:


> Please take me off this list as my girls came early x

congrats okciv


----------



## Sparklegirl

Mea said:


> Hi
> Found out what we are having today, please could you give me some storks carrying a blue and a pink baby :happydance::happydance:


oooohhhh how exciting, u have storks now!!


----------



## Tasha360

found out im having a boy and a girl x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Tasha360 said:


> found out im having a boy and a girl x

u have ur storks now :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cullen

My twins have arrived.....

Born at 35+3 on the 25th of October

Sebastian Ethan born at 3:09pm and Daisy May born at 3:27pm

Both born natural delivery after 13 hours of labour

Sebastian is home and doing well, but Daisy has been on neonates since the day after she were born with a partially collapsed lung and an infection. she seems to be getting stronger every day, so hopefully wont be there to much longer.

They are both stunning and i feel like im the luckiest girl in the world, love them both so much already


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats Mrs Cullen, ur lil :baby::baby: are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Angelblue

EDD is 1/1/11 but I'm booked in for C-Section tomorrow! 

Identical twins team pink :pink::pink:


----------



## FatKat

Good luck Angelblue :flower: Looking forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Angelblue said:


> EDD is 1/1/11 but I'm booked in for C-Section tomorrow!
> 
> Identical twins team pink :pink::pink:

goodluck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations Mrs Cullen and Good luck to you Angelblue xxxx


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9. 

:cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Angelblue said:


> EDD is 1/1/11 but I'm booked in for C-Section tomorrow!
> 
> Identical twins team pink :pink::pink:

a huge CONGATS!!!


----------

